# The Cheese Experiment



## timstalltaletav (Oct 18, 2014)

Decided against smoking all of the cheese I have as I don't really have a baseline with the AMNPS so I thought I'd hack off a few pieces and use them to form a baseline.

Popping the cherry on my AMNPS













20141018_182151.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






Started up really easy, just followed the directions (imagine that...)













20141018_182303.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






3 pieces each of sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, and swiss.  Going to smoke them and pull one piece each at 1, 2, & 3 hours.  I'll let them rest overnight then vac pack them and let them mellow for 2 weeks.













20141018_182948.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






It's a bit breezy out but the TBS is flowing nicely from the AMNPS













20141018_183351.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






Stay tuned.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 18, 2014)

Throw some butter and eggs on there.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 18, 2014)

Just pulled the 1 hour samples.  Not much color change, but definitely have a smoky aroma.













20141018_194409.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 18, 2014)

I go 2 hours on cheese.

Experimenting is what its all about.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 18, 2014)

The 3 hour chunks on the resting rack.













20141018_221439.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






From 10 o'clock on the rack, 3 pieces of 1 hour,  3 pieces of 2 hour, then 3 pieces of 3 hour.













20141018_221439.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014






Apparently I forgot a single pic of the 2 hour.  They all look similar in color, but I can really smell the smoke in the kitchen since I carried in the 3 hour.

Going let these rest in the air until Notre Dame game is over, then vac pack for 2 weeks.

EDIT:  smoke smell is real sharp, I know it mellows with time but as a PSA I'll throw out the announcement to not eat the cheese right out of the smoker.  It needs to rest and equalize.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 18, 2014)

Thus concludes the experiment  for tonight.  See ya in 2 weeks.













20141018_232227.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry I missed this it has been two weeks any results yet??

DS


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 3, 2014)

Got sidetracked this weekend, going to open them up and try them tomorrow night.


----------

